
The Hacker 4Chan Is at It Again - voynich61
http://boards.4chan.org/g/thread/52680526
======
Tiksi
_> Show HN: webapp that does something desktop programs did in 1996 while
turning your laptop fan into a jet engine. Only works in Chrome nightly._

 _> We left X framework and rewrote our app on Y and saw a 0.0005% increase in
performance and why you should too. (blogspam.com) 324 points | 120 comments_

 _> Why the bubble doesn't exists because my startup delivers sandwiches on
aws (medium.com)_

Definitely having a good laugh here.

I've always wondered how big the overlap between HN and /g/ is.

------
api
Fairly accurate but missing the is it a bubble is it not a bubble merry go
round.

------
iKlsR
> _The new hip language that solves all concurrent bigdata: RustScript on
> Rails._

> _I posted this last week and no one gave a fuck._

> _Why I quit my job, shot my dog, and left my wife for JavaScript._

------
vatotemking
A Photo Lib I Made That Happens to Use Photos of Emma Watson and How
Oversensitive is Everyone and Now I'm a Sexist Chauvinistic Pig. ( 200 points
| 404 comments )

------
zer00eyz
hackernews on 4chan on hackernews... navel gazing at its finest

------
subliminalpanda
Had a chuckle

------
nullundefined
Haha, I love it. They nailed it.

